# Tivocast poduct demos by class of product



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

If I am interested in buying a particular product, in many cases it is very helpful to see a demo of it highlighting features and usage I may not be aware are important. I'd like these grouped by product so that if there are multiple food processor product demos available, all of them will be downloaded.

To focus the search, I'd like to have a menu like in wishlists or amazon's product category tree to drill down on the kind of product I am thinking of buying- eg Cars/ 7+ passengers/ minivans

Or

Powertools/Drills/Battery powered

Appliances/Major/Dryers

I don't care if the demos are done by vendors. If they lapse into too much BS and not enough info, I can always FF or skip to the next Model/ manufacturer.


----------

